# blazheirio889 vs. RespectTheBlade



## Totodile

> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


*blazheirio889’s active squad:*
 Nephilim the female Cleffa <Magic Guard>
 Phalanx the male Cradily <Suction Cups> @ Big Root
 Mercury the male Togepi <Serene Grace>
 Polychaeta the female Wyrmal <Magma Armor>
 Adamantite the male Anorith <Battle Armor>
 Kreskin the male Zorua <Illusion>

 Mhalairt the male Frizard <Flash Fire> @ Lucky Egg
 Lapudo the female Venonat <Tinted Lens>
 Meihua the female Mienfoo <Inner Focus>
 Brainfart the female Whismur <Soundproof>


*RespectTheBlade’s active squad:*
 Iroh the male Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Draco Plate
 Seismos the female Trapinch <Arena Trap>
 Paralyzer the male Shroomish <Effect Spore>
 Azula the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 The Hero in Green the male Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone (Body Modification: Lightweight Automail Arm)
 Byrne the male Pawniard <Defiant>
 Inception the female Zorua <Illusion>
 Toph the female Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 Medusa the female Druddigon <Sheer Force> @ King’s Rock
 Ghirahim the male Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw


- blazheirio889 sends out
- RespectTheBlade sends out and commands
- blazheirio889 commands
- I act silly ref


----------



## blazheirio889

Alright, I'll be sending out Polychaeta. In the pool, if you please.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Hmm, fire/water type.... Let's go with Seismos, my Trapinch.

Alright, time to get a good start. Let's start off with a Sandstorm. Next, use Rock Tomb to hinder Polychaeta's movement. Finish up with an Earthquake, try to drain some of the water from the pool. If at any point Polychaeta protects herself, use Double Team once, and then chill any subsequent times she protects herself.

*Sandstorm/Double Team ~ Rock Tomb/Chill ~ Earthquake/Chill*


----------



## blazheirio889

For Totodile's convenience, here's Wyrmal's information page.

Also RtB, I don't think your command string properly matches with your description ?_?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Wait... I read my own sentences wrong. *derp*

Fixing...
Fixed.


----------



## blazheirio889

Hmm, since there won't be a sandstorm in the water, we should be snug and comfy. Let Seismos change the weather while we make a small *Substitute*. 

Next, spit a *Will-o-Wisp* at Seismos to soften his attacks.

End with a *Muddy Water*.

Remember, keep yourself submerged at all times! Suspended in the water, away from any walls or the bottom or anything, so Earthquake can't touch you. We'll save ourselves a lot of hurt this way!

*Substitute (10%) ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Muddy Water*


----------



## Totodile

It’s an ordinary day in Asber. The sun is shining, the birds are singing and being stalked by hungry predators, and everyone is out having their own battles in strange and exotic locations. Or at least, almost everyone is doing so; the grand Stadium in ASB Central is quiet today, but as two battlers take their places at either end of the arena, it becomes clear that it won’t be peaceful for long.

The center of the arena opens up smoothly to reveal a fairly large pool, and it’s into this that blazheirio889 releases her Wyrmal. Polychaeta uncurls in the water and circles around a couple of times, getting a sense of its size. _Ooh! What’s in here? Maybe a couple of toys. Or a fish? That should be fun._ She finds nothing but concrete, though, and comes back up with a slight sense of disappointment.

On the other side, RespectTheBlade chooses to send out Seismos, and the Trapinch paws at the turf with a bit of confusion. While she can sense the presence of earth somewhere beneath her, it feels vaguer and more artificial than she’s used to. _… The heck? This grass isn’t even real!_

Their attention is brought back to reality when the referee hopeful steps up, fumbles with her flags for a moment, and signals for the battle to start.


*Round One*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Peeking out of the pool curiously.
Commands: Substitute (10%) ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Muddy Water

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready for action.
Commands: Sandstorm/Double Team ~ Rock Tomb/Chill ~ Earthquake/Chill

Polychaeta starts off by ducking back underwater and focuses deeply, channeling her life force into the water in front of her. A vague Wyrmal shape appears, quickly solidifying into a translucent watery construct. As it sparks to life, two eerie lights flare up where eyes would ordinarily be. The opaque Substitute floats there, and Polychaeta grins at her completed creation proudly.

On land, Seismos peeks down into the pool as best she can. Her opponent is making a jellyfish? Huh. Well, it’s sure not a green shield by any stretch of the imagination, so she decides to draw on that vague earth presence. Naturally she’s rather surprised when that energy is suddenly flowing all around her, strengthening in response to her call – and suddenly sand is billowing all over the place, whipping around in a small storm. _Ha!_ she thinks, leering in the direction of the pool. _What do you think of _that?

Actually, Polychaeta isn’t quite sure what she thinks of that. She can tell that there’s dirt flying above her – the brownish wind makes that pretty clear – but she can’t figure out what it’s supposed to accomplish. Ah well, no point in worrying about it too much. Slithering back towards the surface, she pokes her head just out of the water, aims at the Trapinch-shape posing triumphantly in the sandstorm, and spits out a few bright blue flames. She almost regrets this when she takes a wave of flying grit to the face and she quickly ducks back in with a sputter.

The erratic flames strike true though: Seismos watches the floating blue things dart around with confusion, then hisses in pain when they strike her. She forces herself not to cringe at the burn blossoming on her carapace, instead focusing on how she can get revenge. Drawing on the same energy as before, she stomps down to summon a few boulders, which rip themselves right out of the field and are hurled right into the pool. The Trapinch watches them vanish from sight, feeling torn between disappointment at how few boulders she can summon with her annoying burn, and satisfaction in knowing that some of that cheap fake grass is dead forever. Or would be, if it was ever alive. Whatever.

Polychaeta squeals in surprise as her Substitute shoves her out of the way with a slightly squishy tail, then sort of jumps when the boulders come hurtling down on it with a series of rapid splashes. She gazes down at it with a bit of concern, but it’s only pinned downed for a few moments before it manages to wriggle out from underneath them, looking a bit tattered (somehow) but still there. Satisfied that her friend still exists, she turns her gaze upwards, and her eyes glow as she draws on the very water around her, twisting her tail about as she directs it into the right form, creating a great brownish wave that quickly rushes out from the pool, gathering even more sediment as it sweeps through the sandstorm. _Aha!_ she can’t help but exclaim. _I am the all-powerful princess of this ocean! Fear me!_

Seismos, on the other hand, barely has enough time to hear the deep rushing sort sound before it looms out of the sandstorm. _Oh sh—!_ is all she can think before the wave barrels into her, sending her flying several feet before tumbling to a painful halt. _Ow … _ Her whole body feels painfully soggy, and as she gets to her feet she shivers at the chill, which unfortunately isn’t enough to alleviate her burn. There isn’t time to feel self-pitying, though, and she determinedly marches forward, sloshing a bit on the fake grass. What she needs to do is give that Wyrmal a taste of her own medicine! Sort of. Powerful attacks are all basically the same, right?

She lifts herself onto her hind feet, then brings her forefeet smashing down on the field a few times. A wave of tremors race across it with a powerful rumble. Everything shakes violently around her, and she gleefully watches several long cracks open up, doing her best to ignore the insistent burn. _You want power?_ she almost snarls. _Well, you got it!_

In the pool, Polychaeta and her Substitute bob around a bit as the shock-absorbing water starts to form a few waves. She smiles at the bouncing motion and lets herself get caught up in it. _Wahey, riding the tide, slip and slide! Wheeeee!_ She does vaguely note that a lot of water is sloshing out onto the fake grass and the water level is decreasing a fair bit, but it doesn’t concern her that much. All she can really feel is this fun ride!

As her vengeful attack finally dies away, Seismos peers through the whistling Sandstorm at her annoying foe. _Let’s see if you’re so pleased with yourself now!_ Then she pauses. She takes note of how the Wyrmal is splashing about cheerfully in the last few ripples the Earthquake has left behind. A vein twitches beneath her eye at the sight, and she groans. _Oh, come_ on …

*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 87%
Status: Wondering if she can have another ride. Has a Substitute with 7% health.
Actions: Substitute (10%) ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Muddy Water

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 82%
Energy: 86%
Status: Highly irritated. Burned (1%/action).
Actions: Sandstorm ~ Rock Tomb ~ Earthquake


*Arena Notes:*
- A Sandstorm is raging (6 more actions).
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field behind Seismos.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 3/4ths its previous amount due to the Earthquake.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 100% - 10% (Substitute) - 1% (Sandstorm) = 89%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 100% - 5% (Substitute) - 3% (Will-o-Wisp) - 5% (Muddy Water) = 87%
- Polychaeta’s Substitute: 10% - 3% (Rock Tomb) = 7%
- Seismos’ health: 100% - 16% (Muddy Water) - 2% (burn) = 82%
- Seismos’ energy: 100% - 5% (Sandstorm) - 4% (Rock Tomb) - 5% (Earthquake) = 86%

*Other Notes:*
- Will-o-Wisp wasn’t going to work if it was formed underwater, so Polychaeta had to resurface slightly in order to make sure it actually worked. This briefly exposed her to the Sandstorm, but she wasn’t there long enough to take a lot of damage from it.
- Substitutes don’t protect their makers from weather damage, correct?
- I’m assuming that the pool is large enough for a couple of Wailmer to fit comfortably.
- Sorry if the way I portrayed your Pokemon was stupid D:

*Next Round:*
- blazheirio889 commands
- RespectTheBlade commands


----------



## blazheirio889

Your calculations look fine. Good call on making Polychaeta taking sandstorm damage. And generally Substitutes don't protect their creators from weather damage, no. Speaking of Sandstorm, weather moves last for 2 to 3 rounds, depending on the ref, but it looks like you're making it go on for 10 actions. 

Your description is pretty good, if a bit long and padded. You should focus more on the battle, as in the actual moves, how they're executed, the effects, etc. It's fine to write about the battlers' reactions, but too much drags the battle out. 

Your grammar is mostly fine, though you have the occasional weird sentence (e.g. "... and she determinedly marches forward, sloshing a bit on the fake grass." Sloshing isn't the word you want here; perhaps dripping? Though that bit at the end is a bit awkward anyway, could be removed). That said, the description was pretty well-done and fun to read.

----------

Right, Polychaeta, we're doing fine. Let's heap on the hurt with two *Natural Gifts*, with a *Muddy Water* in between. If Seismos is Protecting, use *Aqua Ring*, or store *10%* with *Stockpile* for later use if you've already used Aqua Ring.

Stay in the pool at all times, floating somewhere in the middle, mind you! That way we can protect ourselves from some of Seismos' attacks. 

*Natural Gift/Aqua Ring ~ Muddy Water/Aqua Ring/Stockpile (10%) ~ Natural Gift/Aqua Ring/Stockpile (10%)*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Alright. Dig first, then chill underground, and fainally come back up and attack.

*Dig ~ Chill ~ Dig (attack)*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Two*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 87%
Status: Wondering if she can have another ride. Has a Substitute with 7% health.
Commands: Natural Gift/Aqua Ring ~ Muddy Water/Aqua Ring/Stockpile (10%) ~ Natural Gift/Aqua Ring/Stockpile (10%)

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 82%
Energy: 86%
Status: Highly irritated. Burned (1%/action).
Commands: Dig ~ Chill ~ Dig (attack)

Polychaeta starts off the second round by closing her eyes, tapping into the qualities that make her unique. Power drawn from her very DNA quickly wells up inside her, and she soon opens her mouth to fire off a thin beam of white light. The beam flits out from within the pool and through the swirling Sandstorm before striking Seismos, who stumbles backwards slightly. How is such a little light so powerful? It doesn’t make sense. Then again, considering that Will-O-Wisp, she wonders if she should be so surprised.

Thinking she might as well play it safe, the Trapinch begins to burrow at the arena turf, forming a quickly lengthening tunnel as she digs deeper. Dirt sprays upwards from her hole, and it isn’t until she’s traveled several feet underground that she lets up her efforts. Satisfied in spite of her throbbing burn, she listens eagerly for her opponent’s next attempt at attacking.

Peering up from the pool, Polychaeta wonders idly what the little antlion might be up to. _No matter,_ she decides, summoning up the awesome power of another Muddy Water. _This is still fun to do anyway!_ Brownish water swirls around her as she whips her tail back and forth, and her eyes take on a brief glow before the wave surges forward and sweeps across the field before her.

Naturally, most of the water misses the hole entirely, but some of it still washes down and pours down on a surprised Seismos. _Huh?_ she growls as the water quickly rises around her, lapping higher and higher until she's entirely submerged. _How the heck is water getting in here? I’m in a tunnel, for crying out loud!_ Shivering violently, she takes a deep breath and does her best to hunker down and regain some energy, but the slight problem of being in danger of drowning frustrates her efforts.

Meanwhile, the Wyrmal swishes her tail through the water rather impatiently. Where _is _that Trapinch? Wasn’t this supposed to be a battle? Shrugging as best as a vent worm can, she goes through the now-familiar motions of creating another Natural Gift. It charges off exactly like the ones before, though she’s still content to watch its long shimmering shape until it curves down and disappears underground. It’s pretty, after all.

Naturally, Seismos' displeasure only increases at being jolted by the light a second time. _This is stupid,_ she grumbles, pulling herself out of her would-be restful state. Rubbing her eyes, she paddles with stubby feet toward the end of her watery tunnel, ready to dish out some revenge. Her forelegs work quickly at lengthening the tunnel further, and she angles upwards to where she knows that Wyrmal is, panting as she gradually leaves the water behind her.

A faint rumble beneath her causes Polychaeta to glance downwards, tilting her head curiously. She is quickly yanked to the side by her Substitute, and not a moment too soon: Seismos erupts violently from the bottom of the pool, sending fragments of concrete clacking behind her. She collides gleefully with the Substitute, which explodes magnificently; the lights of its eyes dissolve into the water, and soon there is no trace that it ever existed. Polychaeta stares sadly at the spot where it had been, somewhat oblivious to the fact that Seismos is paddling at the surface wildly. She’s doing her best to float, but Seismos still shivers, not liking the sudden return to water. She wants out of that pool, _stat_.


*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 72%
Status: Mourning the loss of her Substitute. 
Actions: Natural Gift ~ Muddy Water ~ Natural Gift

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 59%
Energy: 82%
Status: Dog-paddling as best as she can. Burned (1%/action).
Actions: Dig ~ Chill (failed) ~ Dig (attack)

*Arena Notes:*
- A Sandstorm is raging (3 more actions).
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken up by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 3/4ths its initial amount due to the Earthquake, and is slowly draining into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 89%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 87% - 5% (Natural Gift) - 5% (Muddy Water) - 5% (Natural Gift) = 72%
- Polychaeta’s Substitute: 7% - 12% (Dig) = -5%
- Seismos’ health: 82% - 8% (Natural Gift) - 4% (Muddy Water) - 8% (Natural Gift) - 3% (Burn) = 59%
- Seismos’ energy: 86% - 4% (Dig) = 82%

*Other Notes:*
- The damage Seismos took from the Muddy Water was greatly reduced due to being in a tunnel.
- It was hard to relax when she was unable to breathe, so Seismos' Chill failed.
- Since Polychaeta doesn’t have a signature move, her Natural Gifts are Normal-typed and cannot miss.
- Seismos needed to use a bit extra energy to burst out through the concrete at the bottom of the pool.

*Next Round:*
- RespectTheBlade commands
- blazheirio889 commands


----------



## blazheirio889

I ordered Muddy Water on action 2, not Natural Gift. 

The calculations look fine. I'm not sure how you subtracted energy for Dig (and it doesn't make a difference in this round), but I tend to have the Pokemon take half the energy when it Digs down and the other half when it comes up. Just a pointer for the future.

The description is good. Nothing major for me to pick at, though you do have the occasional blip (e.g. "... sending fragments of concrete clacking behind her." Clacking is a bit awkward). But that's getting nitpicky, so. 

Just fix Polychaeta's second action and this reffing is good. You're doing fine; I expect I'll be able to approve you when you finish the next reffing, or the one after that.


----------



## Totodile

Right, so. *DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## blazheirio889

When you edit the reffing to reflect a major change, it's best to post to notify the battlers. 

Negrek's post here indicates that Seismos would take much less damage, but her hole would flood. However, the description indicates that she was merely sprayed by some water. The effects of being submerged are up to you, the ref.

Edit: Additionally, it might be fair to give RespectTheBlade an extra week, since I expect that he was waiting for the edited reffing to be put up before he commanded.


----------



## Totodile

Ah yes, that probably would have been a good idea. My bad. Belay that DQ order, then.

So to clear up confusion I've made those changes, in which Polychaeta uses Muddy Water, Seismos took slightly less damage, and her Chill failed. If I've forgotten some other aspect, just let me know.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'd probably have Seismos take a bit more than 2% damage, given that she's weak against water. I'd say the damage equivalent to an unSTAB'd Water Gun, which is 4%, what you previously had.

I recall there was some ruling on submerged Pokemon taking some damage, but I can't seem to find it anymore since it was a pretty old ruling... I'll go ahead and ask Negrek (but if you have any questions, you should ask her, too), but since this is quite subjective, I don't think Seismos necessarily /has/ to take damage.


----------



## blazheirio889

Right, so unless a Pokemon has open flames, it doesn't take any damage, so you're right in having Seismos not take damage.


----------



## Totodile

Very well. I've switched the Muddy Water damage back to 4%, so I think everything should be covered. Thanks!


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

(aaah sorry. I won't hold off this long again.)

Alright, Seismos, let's use Rock Slide, followed by an Earthquake, and finish up with a final Rock Slide.

If Polychaeta uses protect or can't be attacked, Chill.

If at any point Polychaeta elects to dig, use Earthquake while she's underground.

*Rock Slide/Earthquake/Chill ~ Earthquake/Chill ~ Rock Slide/Earthquake/Chill*


----------



## blazheirio889

Hmm, I don't know how well Seismos will be able to concentrate while paddling water, but let's make it more difficult for her, shall we? Polychaeta, trap Seismos with *Whirlpool*. Make sure you're a decent distance from Seismos before using Whirlpool so you don't get trapped yourself. If you do, no biggie; you shouldn't take as much damage, right? At any rate, Seismos will hopefully be too busy keeping afloat to muster the concentration for a Rock Slide.

Then, if you think you can aim properly, *Water Pulse* followed by *Brine*. If not, a pair of *Natural Gift*s will do just fine.

If Whirlpool misses (though how it would is beyond me...), try again. If Seismos made it out of the pool, though, just use Water Pulse and Brine.

*Whirlpool ~ Water Pulse/Natural Gift/Whirlpool ~ Brine/Natural Gift/Whirlpool*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Three*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 72%
Status: Mourning the loss of her Substitute. 
Commands: Whirlpool ~ Water Pulse/Natural Gift/Whirlpool ~ Brine/Natural Gift/Whirlpool

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 59%
Energy: 82%
Status: Dog-paddling as best as she can. Burned (1%/action).
Commands: Rock Slide/Earthquake/Chill ~ Earthquake/Chill ~ Rock Slide/Earthquake/Chill

With a pout that only a vent worm can pull off, Polychaeta swishes her tail through the water, soon whipping up a swirling mini-maelstrom that she flicks towards her opponent. Seismos is already spluttering when the water surrounds her; the whirlpool isn’t any wetter than the rest of the pool, but she still dislikes the way it traps her in. She tries to kick out at the pool wall, hoping to send chunks of it flying at Polychaeta, but the whirlpool thwarts her efforts.

Feeling somewhat more pleased, the Wyrmal opens her mouth and begins to channel the water there. A rhythm runs through it, thrumming noisily along to her own heartbeat, and the resulting throbbing water slams into Seismos, who would be barreled over if the whirlpool wasn’t in the way. Pausing to recollect herself from the Water Pulse’s bizarre sounds, Seismos reaches downward for the bottom of the pool — but again, the whirlpool seems to insist on keeping her in place. She resists the urge to let out a frustrated cry, instead glaring at her foe.

Polychaeta, now feeling almost completely over her Substitute’s death, calls upon aquatic power again. This time, though, she saturates it with her own body salt, and when she spews it out it tastes pretty funny. Not _ha-ha _funny, but _ew-where-did-that-come-from-anyway_ funny. And Seismos isn’t laughing: the salt feels like it’s worming right through the more battered areas on her carapace, stinging with all the venom of a particularly nasty desert snake. She barely notices the ref stick her flag into the path of the Brine, diverting some of it before it can hit her. She kicks out at the pool wall, but again it’s to no avail. _Water sucks,_ she decides sourly. _It really, really sucks._

Above them, the sand and grit dies down and settles rather gently on the field.

*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 60%
Status: Bobbing contentedly.
Actions: Whirlpool ~ Water Pulse ~ Brine

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 19% (capped)
Energy: 79%
Status: Dog-paddling and discouraged. Burned (1%/action). Trapped in a whirlpool (1%/action, 2 more actions.) Keeping afloat (1% energy/action).
Actions: Rock Slide (failed) ~ Earthquake (failed) ~ Rock Slide (failed)


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 89%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 72% - 2% (Whirlpool) - 3% (Water Pulse) - 7% (Brine) = 60%
- Seismos’ health: 59% - 6% (Whirlpool, initial) - 10% (Water Pulse) - 24% (Brine) - 3% (burn) - 2% (Whirlpool) = 19% (capped)
- Seismos’ energy: 82% - 3% (afloat) = 79%

*Other Notes:*
- I’m assuming that Trapinch don’t have enough agility to smack a pool wall or something when constricted by a whirlpool. Thus Seismos’ Rock Slides and Earthquake failed. She didn’t lose any energy for it though.
- Burn damage doesn’t count toward the cap, but Whirlpool does iirc. (edit: nope)
- Seismos is expending a small amount of energy to keep her head above water.

*Next Round:*
- blazheirio889 commands
- RespectTheBlade commands


----------



## blazheirio889

All damage counts towards the cap, unless it's self-inflicted (e.g. Substitute, ghost-Curse), so Seismos should be at 19% health, assuming calculations are correct. However, I'm pretty leery about Whirlpool dealing 6% per action, since that's quite a lot. The initial attack does 6%, you're right there, but the continuous damage shouldn't be that much. In Whirlpool's description, it does not state how much damage the trapped Pokemon should take, but in Fire Spin's description it says the Pokemon takes 1% fire-typed damage per action. I'd assume it's the same for Whirlpool (except water-typed damage, of course). You may still want to ask, though, to be safe.

Polychaeta's energy looks fine. Now this varies by ref, but some take a bit of energy off for failed attacks. Personally I wouldn't do it here, since Seismos didn't even attempt it. However, some refs also have a Pokemon expend a bit of energy to keep afloat if it's not aquatic; I'd do that here.

Just the usual nitpicks about grammar. In this sentence: "Again she kicks out at the pool wall, but again it’s to no avail." you used "again" twice. Other than that, the reffing itself is great.


----------



## Totodile

Whoops, I was wondering why Whirlpool was so strong. Glancing through the A&A Guide says it should be 1%/action.

Right, final damage and energy for floating has been added in, so everything should be fixed now. Thanks!


----------



## blazheirio889

Okay, another *Brine* ought to finish Seismos off. While she's trapped in a Whirlpool I have doubts that she can avoid your attack at all outside of Protect/Detect/Endure. If she successfully uses any of those, then use *Stockpile (10%)* and move Brine over to the next action.

*Brine/Stockpile (10%) x3*


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Not much we can do in this position, Seismos... 

*FlailX3*

(sorry for lateness.)


----------



## Totodile

*Round Four*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 60%
Status: Bobbing contentedly.
Commands: Brine/Stockpile (10%) x3

*RespectTheBlade (Oo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 19% (capped)
Energy: 79%
Status: Dog-paddling and discouraged. Burned (1%/action). Trapped in a whirlpool (1%/action, 2 more actions.) Keeping afloat (1% energy/action).
Commands: Flail x3

Polychaeta prepares to launch another Brine, opening her mouth wide enough that it might be mistaken for a yawn. Salt and water churns within her, and she spits it out at the Trapinch a bit distastefully. It’s still as gross as it was before; maybe it’s an acquired taste. Seismos has no time for such thoughts, though: she’s ready to give it her all, maybe break out of this stupid Whirlpool and give her foe a bit of pain. But the second salty shower washes over her before she can even attempt it, and she shrieks in pain at the awful stinging sensation. Darkness quickly consumes her vision, and she blacks out before she can click any really good insults at her.

The vent worm just tilts her head in slight confusion at Seismos’ limp form, which floats in the middle of a quickly quieting Whirlpool.

*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 53%
Status: Pleased with herself.
Actions: Brine

*RespectTheBlade (Xo)*

Seismos (F) Arena Trap
Health: 0% 
Energy: 79%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: none


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 89%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 60% - 7% (Brine) = 53%
- Seismos’ health: 19% - 24% (Brine) = -5%
- Seismos’ energy: 79%

*Other Notes:*
- I’m preeeetty sure the effects of Whirlpool etc. end when the trapped Pokemon faints.

*Next Round:*
- RespectTheBlade sends out and commands
- blazheirio889 commands


----------



## blazheirio889

Well this was a really short round, so nothing really to critique here. :P Pretty sure that the effects of Whirlpool fade, yeah.


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

So, how to counter a fire and water type...

Iroh, let's go.

since you have a better Movepool, this should be a snap. Start with a Taunt, and then use Thunderbolt followed by Dragon Rush. If Polychaeta protects, use Dragon Dance and shift taunt down an action. (Make sure you're not in the pool of water when you use Thunderbolt, too.)

*Taunt/Dragon Dance ~ Thunderbolt/Taunt/Dragon Dance ~ Dragon Rush/Taunt/Dragon Dance *


----------



## blazheirio889

Here, have an unmotivated and uncreative command string...

May as well do as much damage before you bow out for someone else, Polychaeta (can't have you hogging all the EXP after all!). *Dragon Pulse*, then try to toss Iroh away with a *Twister*. End with another *Dragon Pulse*.

*Dragon Pulse ~ Twister ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Five​*
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 89%
Energy: 53%
Status: Pleased with herself.
Commands: Dragon Pulse ~ Twister ~ Dragon Pulse

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Taking stock of the situation.
Commands: Taunt/Dragon Dance ~ Thunderbolt/Taunt/Dragon Dance ~ Dragon Rush/Taunt/Dragon Dance

Seismos is swiftly recalled in a thin beam of light, and Iroh materializes in her place. The Dratini peers at Polychaeta, wondering what she’s up to in that pool. He considers his options, wondering what his trainer means by “Taunt.” He’s not sure how he’s supposed to be making fun of his opponent; he’s a peaceful dragon, not one of those Gible he keeps hearing about. Somewhat puzzled, he spends a moment to mull it over, not quite sure what he's supposed to do.

Meanwhile Polychaeta feels curious about this newcomer, especially considering their similar shapes and sizes; but it’d probably just be easier to smack him around than to bother with pesky introductions. Lifting her head out of the pool she opens her mouth, takes aim, and spews a torrent of thrumming turquoise energy towards him. 

Iroh cringes and shies away, not liking the sudden assault from his own element. _There’s no point in waiting anymore,_ he decides, and he swiftly summons a series of sizzling sparks that soon dance around his tail, forming a bright sphere of crackling electricity at the tip. He quickly launches it towards Polychaeta, and resists the urge to smirk at the sight of her suddenly jolting at the touch of the Thunderbolt.

It takes a while for the painful shock to stop coursing through her body, and even afterwards Polychaeta has to take a breath. _That was a really rude thing for him to do,_ she thinks. _Maybe he should just keep his distance._ She sticks her tail out of the water, spinning it around a little and whipping up a bit more dragon energy to form a small draconic tornado. She sends the Twister flying over towards Iroh, who is picked up and tossed around a bit before letting him smack against the ground several feet further away. _That should do it,_ she assures herself.

The Dratini isn’t deterred, though. Instead he leers coolly at his foe, and his eyes glint as deep blue flames suddenly flare up around his body. Without missing a beat, he nimbly darts forward to the pool as a blue blur of fire and scales. When he smashes into the Wyrmal floating there, she’s knocked back a few feet, and he nods proudly to himself as the flames die down.

Making a face at this, Polychaeta spits another Dragon Pulse back at him. The throbbing spherical energy isn’t any more welcome to Iroh than it was the first time, but he shakes it off with only a little trouble. _We’ll see who the real dragon is here,_ he thinks, and they face each other with determined looks from opposite ends of the pool.

*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 65%
Energy: 41%
Status: Somewhat annoyed.
Actions: Dragon Pulse ~ Twister ~ Dragon Pulse

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

 Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 72% 
Energy: 91%
Status: Ready for action.
Actions: nothing ~ Thunderbolt ~ Dragon Rush


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 89% - 12% (Thunderbolt) - 12% (Dragon Rush) = 65%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 53% - 5% (Dragon Pulse) - 2% (Twister) - 5% (Dragon Pulse) = 41%
- Iroh’s health: 100% - 12% (Dragon Pulse) - 4% (Twister) - 12% (Dragon Pulse) = 72%
- Iroh’s energy: 100% - 5% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Dragon Rush) = 91%

*Other Notes:*
- I’m assuming the Draco Plate only reduces the energy cost for damaging dragon-type moves.
- Both Pokemon have the same speed, so I randomized which would win the speed tie. Iroh won for all three turns.
- But Dratini can’t learn Taunt, so Iroh did nothing on the first action.
- Would it be a good idea to make note of where the Pokemon are? Both are currently floating in the pool.

*Next Round:*
- blazheirio889 commands
- RespectTheBlade commands


----------



## blazheirio889

Randomizing who goes first in case of a speed tie is fine, but some refs have the Pokemon that was commanded first go first, to reduce unpredictability. Just an option to consider.

Normally, if a Pokemon can't execute a move but the conditions for its other options are not triggered, it will simply do nothing.

Since Iroh should not have Dragon Danced, Dragon Rush would deal 12%. You are right in that the Draco Plate only reduces energy cost for damaging Dragon-type moves, but you seem to have forgotten to apply that for Dragon Rush. It normally costs 5%, so it should've cost 4% energy here. Also, Thunderbolt should only take 5% energy. All other calculations appear to be fine.

It's not 100% necessary to keep track of where the Pokemon are, but it's convenient for the battlers. Personally I put it in the arena notes.

The description is good.

The battle's been going on for a while and I did say I'd approve you in a round or two... two rounds ago, I think? You've been making little stumbles so I'm not 100% comfortable approving you yet, but as long as you get the next round down fine without any major screw-ups then I think you'll be good to go. Just remember, ask if you are unsure (and preferably before you ref, to save the battlers and yourself a headache)! 

I'll post commands later when it's not too late in the night for me to think properly, haha.


----------



## blazheirio889

Start with a *Stockpile (25%)*. Then wait until Iroh has moved before using *Captivate* End with *Spit Up*.

Should there be a Substitute on actions two or three, blast away at the Substitute with *Dragon Pulse* until it's gone.

If Iroh is Protecting when you are to use Captivate or Spit Up, *Chill* instead. 

If there are clones at any time, target the one with a shadow.

*Stockpile (25%) ~ Captivate/Chill/Dragon Pulse ~ Spit Up/Chill/Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Let's see if we can't pull this off. Taunt first. If you're lucky, you should move before he stockpiles; if not, you'll stop captivate. Follow with a Thunderbolt, and end with a nice Thunder Wave. 

*Taunt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunder Wave*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Six*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 65%
Energy: 41%
Status: Somewhat annoyed.
Commands: Stockpile (25%) ~ Captivate/Chill/Dragon Pulse ~ Spit Up/Chill/Dragon Pulse

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 72% 
Energy: 91%
Status: Ready for action.
Commands: Taunt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunder Wave

With a little huff, Polychaeta decides to give this that now’s as good a time as any to set up some serious damage. She concentrates with surprising sincerity, and she summons her own energy from within herself, storing it close to the surface of her body for future access. She gasps from the sudden energy drain, and her swishing movements in the water briefly cease, but she forces herself to keep her head in the game. It’ll be worth it, she knows, smiling at the gentle glow surrounding her.

Meanwhile, Iroh still can’t quite understand how he’s supposed to Taunt his opponent. What’s he supposed to do, insult her family? That’s not going to get him anywhere. He scowls a bit, slicing his tail through the water in frustration.

Polychaeta playfully flicks a bit of water at him. He looks up to glare at her, but his anger melts away when he takes notice of her suddenly sparkling scales. Even the sediment sticking to her sides seems oddly attractive. She’s smoothing her bright plumes down, but she lets her preening go when she sees that she has his attention. With a coy grin she winks at him, resisting the urge to stick out her tongue instead.

The Dratini’s resolve wavers, but his trainer’s orders have to come first. Shaking his head apologetically, he summons a charge of electricity that soon crackles around his tail. It’s rather more difficult to focus than before, but he still manages to fire a Thunderbolt at his beau … whoops, his foe.

The Wyrmal flinches momentarily at the sting of electricity; with the protective glow around her and Iroh’s distraction, it’s not as powerful as the first, but it still hurts. _We’ll see who really hurts soon enough,_ she thinks gleefully, pulling her surrounding energy into a compact ball of bright light that floats ominously in her open mouth. She lets it hover there for a second, letting Iroh bask in the sheer power at her command, before unceremoniously spewing it in his direction.

The Spit Up hits Iroh like a freight train, and he’s blasted against the concrete side of the pool from the sheer energy of the attack. He just floats there out of shock for a few seconds, after which he shakily checks briefly to make sure nothing’s broken. Once he’s satisfied, he turns back to Polychaeta. By now she’s visibly tired, and he feels a bit of guilt at how much their battle has taken out of her. He frowns and fires a brief pulse of electricity at her; and when it strikes he notices sparks dancing along her body, her movements abruptly becoming small and jerky. _Best to just put her out of her misery,_ he thinks, trying to convince himself that he's not doing this out of just self-preservation. He isn't sure he'd even survive if she somehow managed the same trick twice.

*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 58%
Energy: 10%
Status: Tiring. Paralyzed (severe, 25% chance of full paralysis).
Actions: Stockpile (25%) ~ Captivate ~ Spit Up

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

 Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 35% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Terrified.
Actions: nothing ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunder Wave


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.
- There is a Dratini-sized crater in the side of the pool.
- Both Pokemon are floating in the pool.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 65% - 7% (Thunderbolt) = 58%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 41% - 25% (Stockpile) - 2% (Captivate) - 4% (Spit Up) = 10%
- Iroh’s health: 72% - 37% (Spit Up) = 35%
- Iroh’s energy: 90% - 5% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Thunder Wave) = 81%

*Other Notes:*
- For simplicity’s sake I’m going with the order of commands posted to break the speed tie.
- Dratini can’t learn Taunt.
- Polychaeta gained +1 Defense and Special Defense from the Stockpile, but those boosts vanished when she used Spit Up.
- The sheer amount of damage from the Spit Up snapped Iroh out of his captivation.

*Next Round:*
- RespectTheBlade commands
- blazheirio889 commands


----------



## blazheirio889

Stat-raising or lowering moves cost 1% per level raised/lowered, so Captivate should only have cost 2%. I'm also not entirely sure if Spit Up and Swallow take a bit of extra energy on top of what's been Stockpiled; that's something that should be asked. Energy is fine otherwise.

I'm also not sure if Spit Up is subject to anti-STAB, as it just says that it's 1.5x the amount of energy Stockpiled.

Moves like Attract, Captivate, etc. that play on emotions will lose effectiveness under certain circumstances. For example, I don't think Iroh would be very pleased with Polychaeta after she blasted him with such a powerful move. This would probably reduce the sp. atk drop or even make it disappear entirely, depending on your interpretation.

Your description is fine.

A few small hiccups here and there, but as promised I'll still pass you. So, you're *approved as a novice* now! Just remember, ask when you need to, blah blah blah.


----------



## blazheirio889

Right, so Negrek said that Spit Up does not require any more energy, nor is it subject to anti-STAB.


----------



## Totodile

Well I was going off of this post in regards to Spit Up, but I guess that's not really a current ruling anymore, so. Captivate and Spit Up details are fixed.


----------



## blazheirio889

Ah, I see. Yeah, sometimes Negrek changes rulings, but it's good that you searched it up; it's more that you were misinformed than you made a mistake.


----------



## Negrek

Nah, they really should cost a little extra energy. I'll change that back.

Congratulations on becoming a referee, Totodile!


----------



## Totodile

And now Spit Up costs 4% instead of 0%. That should be about it, I think.

Also thank you guys for the approval and congratulations!


----------



## Totodile

*DQ warning for RespectTheBlade, 24 hours.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I need to get better at movepools. D: 

Okay. Spam electric type moves to win. If your health falls into the "Dangerous"range (15% or below), Protect.

*Thunderbolt ~Shock Wave ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## blazheirio889

... well, whatever. Just use *Dragon Pulse* until you faint. You did great, Polychaeta.

*Dragon Pulse x3*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Seven*​
*blazheirio889 (Oo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 58%
Energy: 10%
Status: Tiring. Paralyzed (severe, 25% chance of full paralysis).
Commands: Dragon Pulse x3

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

 Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 35% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Terrified.
Commands: Thunderbolt ~Shock Wave ~ Thunderbolt

Staring fearfully at the Wyrmal before him, Iroh isn’t quite sure attacking her is the best idea. He isn’t exactly keen on getting hit with something like Spit Up again. Nevertheless, he summons another electric charge around his tail, and the Thunderbolt quickly shoots off to strike Polychaeta, who cringes as even more electricity courses through her body. 

Polychaeta glares blearily at nothing in particular, barely sure that she can even move. Of course not all attacks require full-bodied motion; her mouth opens to release another wave of draconic energy, thrumming to her erratic heartbeat. The Dragon Pulse washes over Iroh, who hisses lightly as the attack burns against his scales. _Take that!_ she crows, then falters as black dots start to pop up along the edges of her vision. _Just stay awake a little … longer …_

A thin, broad pulse of electricity sweeps over her, but she barely even registers Iroh’s Shock Wave even as it stings her hide. Determined to make this last hit count, she shakily unleashes yet another Dragon Pulse at the Dratini, pouring the last reserves of her energy into smacking him one final time. No longer able to hang onto consciousness, she lets herself fall into darkness with a little smile. _Ha … take that …_

Iroh, panting from getting pummeled by two vicious Dragon Pulses, can’t help but beam triumphantly as the Wyrmal’s floating body is sucked back into her Poke Ball. _You fought to the bitter end, at least,_ he thinks, then winces as he rubs his side with his tail. He’s not sure how much more of a beating he can take.

*blazheirio889 (Xo)*

Polychaeta (F) Magma Armor
Health: 39%
Energy: 0%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse

*RespectTheBlade (Xo)*

 Iroh (M) Shed Skin
Health: 11% 
Energy: 72%
Status: Panting, but exuberant.
Actions: Thunderbolt ~ Shock Wave


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.
- There is a Dratini-sized crater in the side of the pool.
- Iroh is floating in the pool.

*Calculations:*
- Polychaeta’s health: 58% - 12% (Thunderbolt) - 7% (Shock Wave) = 39%
- Polychaeta’s energy: 10% - 5% (Dragon Pulse) - 5% (Dragon Pulse) = 0%
- Iroh’s health: 35% - 12% (Dragon Pulse) - 12% (Dragon Pulse) = 11%
- Iroh’s energy: 81% - 5% (Thunderbolt) - 4% (Shock Wave) = 72%

*Other Notes:*
- Polychaeta energyfainted on the second action.

*Next Round:*
- blazheirio889 sends out and commands
- RespectTheBlade commands


----------



## blazheirio889

Alright. Mhalairt, finish it.

Blast away with *Ice Beam* until Iroh is down. If Iroh tries to dodge with Aqua Jet or Extremespeed, then wait until he's slowed down before hitting him. If there are clones by some odd witchery, just sweep Ice Beam around. If Iroh successfully uses Endure or Protect, use *Calm Mind*.

*Ice Beam/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## blazheirio889

bye Mhalairt

Okay guess I'll be sending in Adamantite instead. Just *Double-Edge* because you're fresh as a newborn fossil so who cares about recoil and energy. If Iroh tries to dodge with a priority move, wait until he's slowed to hit. If there are clones, spray a *Brine* around. If Iroh successfully Protects or Endures, use *Swords Dance*.

*Double-Edge/Brine/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Small side note, Iroh is now Thuban thanks to the wonders of the ASB renaming system. 

So, Thuban... Yeah, there's not much we can do at this point. If we're lucky, we might be able to survive. 

Start off with *Thunder Wave,* given you survive the first hit. Then, transition into *Rest* and hope the healing can counteract the double teams. Make sure you don't energy-ko yourself, and stop the healing process if your energy falls below 35%. 

*Thunder Wave ~ Rest ~ sleep*


----------



## Totodile

*Round Eight*​
*blazheirio889 (xO)*

Adamantite (M) Battle Armor
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Sizing up his opponent.
Commands: Double-Edge/Brine/Swords Dance x3

*RespectTheBlade (xO)*

Thuban (M) Shed Skin
Health: 11% 
Energy: 72%
Status: Panting, but exuberant.
Commands: Thunder Wave ~ Rest ~ sleep


Thuban, once Iroh, floats in the pool in satisfaction. Finally, he managed to defeat that … what was it again? It’s almost as if the species he just saw suddenly ceased to exist. How strange. He ponders on the situation, wondering if this is how existential crises start.

In a beam of light, a new shape emerges. Adamantite, covered in armor, scuttles onto the scene. He frowns, or at least gets as close to frowning as he can manage. What just happened here? Is that a crater in the pool? _Well, it doesn’t matter. Let’s deal with this guy before we jump to any conclusions._ His little legs whir in motion as he darts toward the pool. At the edge, he makes a great leap, slipping through the air before slamming into Thuban.

The Dratini wheezes as he’s sent sliding through the water, and he bumps against the pool wall before coming to a stop. Darkness creeps in at the edges of his vision, and he struggles to summon the electric energy necessary for a Thunder Wave … but after a few seconds, he lets go of consciousness, slumping in the water. _At least I tried my best ..._

Adamantite chitters, a little surprised that the match is suddenly over. _I did it? I mean, of course I did. Obviously._ His pincers click as he dog-paddles as best as he can, staying afloat as the trainers collect their prizes.


*blazheirio889 (xO)*

Adamantite (M) Battle Armor
Health: 97%
Energy: 93%
Status: Triumphant.
Actions: Double-Edge

*RespectTheBlade (xX)*

Thuban (M) Shed Skin
Health: 0% 
Energy: 72%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Nothing


*Arena Notes:*
- A few boulder-sized holes are dotting the field some distance away, surrounding the entrance to a tunnel.
- There is a thick layer of rubble at the bottom of the pool, somewhat broken by the tunnel’s other entrance.
- The water in the pool has been diminished to about 2/3rds its previous amount due to the Earthquake, and has drained into the tunnel.
- Some long cracks are running across the field.
- There is a Dratini-sized crater in the side of the pool.
- Thuban and Adamantite are floating in the pool.

*Calculations:*
- Adamantite’s health: 100% - 3% (recoil) = 97%
- Adamantite’s energy: 100% - 7% (Double-Edge) = 93%
- Iroh’s health: 11% - 11% (Double-Edge) = 0%
- Iroh’s energy: 72%

*Other Notes:*
- We did it! It took a couple years, but the battle is finished! Great job to both of you.
- I’m rusty, so if there’s any questions or concerns about anything here, let me know.

*Prizes:*
- blazheirio889 gets $16 and 2 Rare Candies (as compensation for the EXP Polychaeta would have earned). Adamantite gets 2 EXP/happiness.
- RespectTheBlade gets $8. Seismos gets 1 EXP/happiness; Thuban gets 2.
- I get $10.


----------



## Zhorken

For the record I just gave out the money for this, like with other old battles.  I didn't earler because Totodile claimed her $10 in the bank so I absentmindedly assumed the other two would do the same but idk if you guys would have assumed the same thing so I just got it done before we all forgot.


----------

